# Eco Mods increase your profit by a gigantic margin



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you think Uber would allow any of these inexpensive mods on your car? 
This Civic for example gets over 84 mpg on the highway.
http://ecomodder.com/forum/emgarage.php?do=details&vehicleid=8353


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What they don't know shouldn't hurt you.

I saw a Red car the other day while at a Chevron station, and thought wtf, it said no red cars. The guy was taking a smoke break. Was gona start talking to him but decided not. Not sure what kind of car but small, then wondered if it was leased. Oh well...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I have my lower grill blocked to help with fuel economy. In extreme cold I block part of the upper as well. Thinking of making or buying a more professional cover for it, regular Prii have third party grill covers available, not sure if anyone has made a set for the C yet.

He also appears to be an extreme hypermiler, on his fuel log he states how many EoC miles he gets per tank . EoC is engine off coasting, and is pretty much what it sounds like. With hypermiling most hybrids can match his MPG numbers with just P&G, pulse and glide, which is far safer, but still annoying to other drivers, particularly when done to the extreme.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Do you think Uber would allow any of these inexpensive mods on your car?
> This Civic for example gets over 84 mpg on the highway.
> http://ecomodder.com/forum/emgarage.php?do=details&vehicleid=8353


Interesting, I've never seen anything like this. I'll have to look into it and learn more about it.

I have turned off engine just to see how far my '96 stick shift VW Golf would coast without power.
Near Buena Park and areas north east of BP there are several areas you can coast at speed limit for half mile. A couple stretches for a mile. One place going over hills toward La Puente for three miles.

My longest coast was 14.9 miles from top of mountains near Gorman to truck stops at bottom near 99 and 5 split.

I live such an exciting life!


----------

